# adding a light ?



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

hey everyone 
i'm trying to figure out how to add another light to my tank. Right now i have 1xT5 bulb so i think its probably 15w which puts me at 1wpg or so.

The tank is 23" (edit 23.6") wide which seems a bit odd.

something like this
http://www.petsemporium.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=459

so option one is a whole new hood or a open/glass top and a light strip. Option two would be to take off the flap that opens to feed the fish. Its 19" wide and some how mount something to the top of the opening.

Any suggestions would be great, i can take some photos of it if you want


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

Go with glass lids and you can add all the extra lighting you want! I made the switch myself and it's well worth it!


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks for the quick responce there. i should add one more thing to this. i like how the current top is kind of "sealed" all the way around so to speak. it keeps the noise from inside the tank down as its in our bedroom. Also it prevents like from spilling out into the room so much, other than out from the tank clearly.


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

Glass lids will still give you the tight seal around the trim. You just gotta either buy the right size, or get pieces custom cut at a glass shop(much cheaper). I haven't noticed any increased sounds since the switch... I'd actually say with the glass, it's quieter. As for light spilling out, it really doesn't happen since the lights will be sitting on the glass lids and pointing down into the tank. If anything, you'll get a little "mood lighting"...


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

would something like this 
http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/cshop/LICL-58120.html?L+scstore+svsx6420ff18c218

and a glass canopy work do you think?


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

Absolutely! In fact, that's the exact same lighting I have on my 29 gallon tank, 'cept mine is the 30" one... In my opinion, it's a great light. Really nice, natural colour and able to grow many types of plants if that's what you're going for...


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

so, i know nothing about custom glass. can someone edumecate me a little? i've got an eclipse 12 i want a new lid for. the corners are rounded and the tank itself is sorta trapezoidal. what kind of info/measurements do i have to provide to get the right glass cut?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Julian said:


> would something like this
> http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/cshop/LICL-58120.html?L+scstore+svsx6420ff18c218
> 
> and a glass canopy work do you think?


Absolutely. The whole set up should be about $80 brand new too. Just make sure you get the right size canopy. Different tank manufacturers have different trim sizes, so some canopies don't fit. I learned that after getting 2 canopies. Third time was a charm.

I had that same light over my tank too (a 20g tank, with glass lid). Here's an old pic of it before I tore it up:











twoheadedfish said:


> so, i know nothing about custom glass. can someone edumecate me a little? i've got an eclipse 12 i want a new lid for. the corners are rounded and the tank itself is sorta trapezoidal. what kind of info/measurements do i have to provide to get the right glass cut?


Take the exact measurements (lengths/ angles) of the inside where the glass will rest, areas you need cut out to accomodate filters/heaters/cords, etc, and they can make it for you.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone thats great. i'm measure it again tonight and maybe place and order. having the stuff shipped instead of going out to the store will be a big help to me


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

picked up the glass canopy today , hope it fits ok as i'm not at home right now. Got it for $15 bucks so i'm not too upset with that. 

Lights to come soon. Do you think almost 2wpg will work with excel daily still. i'm hoping so


----------

